# Small decoy company's



## Whackem (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey guys, just wondering if you guys could help me find some smaller yet decent looking decoy company's that not everyone knows about, thanks in advance!


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

depends what you mean by small....like custom painted type stuff or someone like banded?


----------



## Whackem (Jun 15, 2014)

Just like locally owned small company that has a nice product


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

There are a few small ones that aren't very popular like Blue Collar...but if you want a true local place Check out Autuman Wings from Dayton, MN 55327 http://autumnwings.com/
Just know these are hunting decoys that are hand made and that doesn't come cheap, you are looking at about $60 a decoy. There is a reason mass produced ones dominate the market.


----------



## midwestfowl (Aug 13, 2014)

If your looking for small companies I found one for you, I know this is an old thread. I was just at the Game Fair last week and saw a company called fowl factory. Very impressive looking. They sell decoy skins that look like a real duck that you put over your old decoys or their unpainted decoys. Looks legit, happy searching.


----------

